# Convection plates vs water pans



## austinl (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently bought a horizontal offset smoker that came with an adjustable convection plate in it.  It does a really good job of keeping the temps even from side to side and buffering changes when I open the door, add more wood, etc.  Anyway I've been reading some threads on here about water pans being primarily used for this same purpose and for keeping the air moist in really dry climates.  I live in a dry area but nothing like Arizona.  I have had no problems with my food drying out in the smoker so I'm wondering; should I be concerned about this or is this just splitting hairs?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 2, 2011)

I use both tuning plates and water in my offset -- for both reasons (temp stability and good moisture in the smoke chamber).  If you're happy with your results, then don't worry about it.  I would suggest trying a pan of water in your next smoke to see if you notice a difference.  The only one you have to please is yourself -- unless of course your married.  Then it Momma ya gotta please first!!!!


----------

